# 10th Orientale Concentus International Choral Festival 2017, Singapore



## Ace99 Cultural (Oct 19, 2016)

*
Date: 7 - 10 July 2017
Location: Singapore*

Orientale Concentus, conceptualised in 2008 with the purpose of promoting international arts and cultural exchange and youth choral music development, has seen a successful run across China, Taiwan and South Korea. Participants in earlier editions not only hail from host countries, but also from Malaysia, Indonesia, Singapore and even the United Kingdom. The upcoming tenth edition of the festival is scheduled to take place once again in Singapore from the 7 to 10 July 2017.

Watch our 9th Orientale Concentus's highlight video 



 to have a glimpse of what you can expect participating in OC10 and why we are different from other festivals in the region!
*With a Grand Prix Prize money being doubled to a Whopping SGD 20,000, you would'nt want to miss this choral music extravaganza!
Participate today to save up to SGD $400!*

Visit www.orientaleconcentus.com or email to [email protected] to find out more on our exciting offers for Orientale Concentus 10. We are really excited with all the programmes that we will provide and we would love to have you join us!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do hope our friends from that site of the world will read this.


----------

